# 2 Offene Fragen



## webchillr (24. Mai 2002)

Hi Leute,
ich habe 2 offene fragen bei denen ich hier nicht genau etwas gefunden habe. ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

und zwar is die erste frage, wie ich es schaffe, meinen linux rechner in der windows netzwerkumgebung anzeigen zulassen.wenn ich nach der ip suche, zeigt er mir die ordner an,welche ich bei linux freigegeben habe.

und die zweite frage ist ob es möglich ist, mit linux über einen win proxi ins internet zu bringen. wenn ja, wie geht das denn?

danke schonmal im vorraus

Cya Sascha

axo ich vergaß zu sagen,das ich absoluter newbie in sachen linux bin


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (24. Mai 2002)

zu 1. http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17931
Da habe ich beschrieben wie es geht.

zu 2. Wenn Du Windows als Gateway benutzt, sollte es gehen. Musst in Linux dann halt die IP des Win-Rechners als Gateway angeben.

[edit] Das Du bei uns nichts gefunden hast kann ich Dir irgendwie nicht glauben, denn dieses Thema hatten wir schon öfters.[/edit]


----------

